# Help! Any ideas on what to loop on TV during party?



## HauntedDiva (Oct 1, 2009)

I believe there is a dvd you can buy (walmart?) With various spooky scenes that change and background music. I think it was withthe relaxation cds/dvds.


----------



## tgoodman (Sep 25, 2009)

We loop a slideshow of all the pics from our previous parties but check this compilation of horror trailers out at Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Classic-Horro...id=1351149447&sr=1-2&keywords=horror+trailers


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

There are dvd's you can get that feature scenes. Ive seen them at the seasonal Halloween stores as well as Target and Wal Mart. What we usually do is have the Seasonal Channel of Music Choice on. They're playing Halloween music right now (like Halloween Radio) and features bits of trivia on the screen.


----------



## RunL1keH3LL (Oct 2, 2012)

Why not do a horror movie marathon? That's what I have planned. Every two hours after the movie finishes you pop a new one in. Also gives people something to do if they don't feel like socializing haha


----------



## ShannoninPa (Oct 19, 2009)

unfortunately some college football


----------



## Chewbacca (Oct 12, 2010)

Last year I ran Frankenstein movies and this year its going to be classic sci fi. I have 4 or 5 movies that will loop if the party lasts long enough. I run them with just subtitles so they don't interfere with the party music.


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

One year I showed the video from The Ring....just looped it to run againa and again.


----------



## PoCoHauntGal (Sep 2, 2010)

I have a DVD called "Dead Sea Aquarium - it's like watching fish in a fish tank (which I find very relaxing) except the fish are in "skeletal form."
When it's playing in the background of one of my "sets", it really gets a good reaction from the crowd.


----------



## ConversationFear (Jul 12, 2012)

I always show horror movies in the background. People seem to enjoy it (especially if there are captions available).


----------



## Addam (Sep 25, 2012)

I may seek out an old Dracula or Frankenstein, but really, I dislike movies as they are too distracting.
I tried to make a creepy video playlist from youtube, but there are not that many available.

This is what I have so far, if anyone else wants to use it. I will only be using them for video, and will have my own music playing.

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLp_DTnrRaktvZDmNpqBzASsSulcR9guov


----------



## 13ghosts (Aug 16, 2008)

Last year for our movie monsters theme, I set up a play list on YouTube with scary movie trailers and a few of the old concession stand jingles.


----------



## nathancarter (Aug 7, 2012)

Slideshow of photos from previous parties, with plenty of other Halloween artwork and such thrown in.


----------

